# Stores you will boycott when ammo availability returns to normal?



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Some stores, and a lot of KSL’ers really tried to stick it to us over the last six months or so when ammo was short.
I don’t mind someone making a buck or two in this free market, but some prices were outright ridiculous.
I can’t remember the stores name in Sandy but I will never step foot in there or give them one red cent.
If there are others I would appreciate their names so I know where to avoid.
This way we can really pay back and patronize the good ones who did not try to stick it to us.
Any one want to help by adding to this list?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Reed's Family Outdoors
Ammunition (reedssports.com)


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I mean the reality is you could add every store selling ammo to this list at this point! While at Cal Ranch the other day I noticed .22 Magnum at $18.99 per box of 50. These same rounds typically go for $11.99 or so... At least in the past. They were selling them for $15.99 before this last week. I've noticed Cabela's, Sportsman's, Scheels and others have all increased prices by a considerable percentage. The one store that didn't seem as steep was Smith and Edwards. 

So you could add many on-line outlets such as Cheaper than Dirt, Midway, Optics Planet, Ammo Seek, and many other. Gallensons in SLC is highway robbery, and Get Some Guns and Ammo have also gouged in a bad way. What's been tough is when you find a decent enough price on-line, the shipping is ridiculous! Also there's been some stores popping up that are scamming people... For example I found cases of Hornady 6.5 CM 143 Grain ELD-X ammo the other day in the case load that was a really great price. I actually put it in cart without any personal or payment information in. My instinct told that it was too good to be true... Sure enough, after a search on-line about the company, total scam!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The question you also have to ask yourself is it the store, the distributor, or the manufacture that is raising the prices higher? 

Each one down the line has a hand in it. If the manufacture raises their price then all the rest will raise their prices.

Then how about beef that you buy from the store? The rancher is saying that they can't get anything for their cattle but the prices at the stores have gone up and up. Someone is making a lot of money.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cough, cough ... inflation ... cough, cough

Can’t print/hand out trillions of dollars and expect prices not to go up.

The local mom and pop shop has done pretty well at keeping things in stock and at normal prices. However, the local SW was ridiculous. Unless, I wanted some 6.8 Western - plenty of selection for that caliber.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

None. Sportsman's and CAL are the only reliable gear stores in town and all the online shops seem about the same.

Not to mention even many of the manufacturers have put out notifications of price increases on their side of things. 

But I stopped participating in most consumer boycotts a while ago.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I was very disappointed in Rogers. Love em still, but not long ago they had Winchester 333 round packs available and “ON SALE” for like $54. For a 333 round pack!!!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

That is sad to hear Roger’s trying to charge that price, I still am waiting to be ‘notified’ when my case of 20 gauge 2.75”ers come in.
Walmart has held their prices. A few days ago I bough my favorite CCI .22’s at $3.47/box and 12 gauge 1 1/8oz trap loads at $5.48/box.
About two months ago I bought Federal 800 count range packs at Wallies for $41.99, not as good as shooters out of my rifle as the CCI’s but still a great cartridge at that price.
I keep hearing great things about Gunnies but haven’t made it down there.
Maybe Armscor coming to Cedar will help us ‘locals’??


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

P.S.
How did ‘Aloha’ boy in Layton have so much different ammo laying around before he crashed his car.
Dang!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for ammo prices to come down any. 

Some stores that are selling at the old prices may just be selling old stock that they have had on hand in their warehouse, I have no idea on how they actually deal with it. 

As for Armscor, you will hope that they manufacture the ammo that you want and if they are going to manufacture it near you and sell for a lower price than others out of their manufacturing warehouse.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There is a difference between raising prices along with the market with costs and that practice of gouging. It is easy to see the difference. If anyone suggests there isn’t a difference then they are kidding themselves. If a box of ammo that cost $60 is going for $75-80 now, that is probably just a fair representation of the market, unfortunately. When you see a box of ammo that cost $50 or less a year ago running $120 now, that is gouging. It is a small thing, and in the scheme of things doesn’t matter, but when I saw Midway’s prices on 338 win mag I told myself I’d never buy at Midway again. I wasn’t a frequent shopper there anyway, so they won’t miss me. But with so many options out there, I’ll stick to ones I believe value the customer experience still. It’s okay to make a buck. That’s why they’re in business. But customers still matter. 

I really am curious if some local stores are getting supply and allowing their employees to buy it up before it hits the shelves. I’d really like to know that, because I’d stop giving those stores my business. I don’t care if an employee wants to buy his/her two box limit per day off the shelf like the rest of us, but if they’re getting first dibs behind the scenes and eating up all the stock like some rumors I’ve heard, that is a store that really doesn’t want my business and we’ll see if their employees can keep them going.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have heard rumors about employees in big box sporting goods stores letting their friends and relatives know when shipments are coming in along with putting reloading supplies behind the counter for when their friends show up. 

However I have no actual proof of this since I no longer have any friends in those stores. That along with I don't even walk into those stores anymore. I did however walk into the Provo's Sportsman's a few weeks ago when my brother in law wanted to buy some fishing poles for his grand kids. I looked around a little and seeing that they didn't have anything that I wanted on their shelves, I left empty handed except for the reels and poles that he had purchased.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly, i dont even blame the stores for making a buck off of people's stupidity for paying so much for ammo. If you wanna blame somebody, blame billy bob and cletus for treating ammo like it's oxygen and thinking they have to buy every last round they come across for the upcoming civil war or the dust up with the gubmint or whatever fantastical reason their simple minds think they need a bunker full of ammo for.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

There is a fine line between price gouging and supply and demand driven spikes. I haven't seen the gouging myself but I don't look very hard. I don't hobby shoot and for years I picked up an extra pack or two of shotgun ammo for upland season whenever it was available seasonally. I assume the gouging is there and folks have a right to support whoever they want. I just have no interest in doing so.

I have no doubt that some folks have crossed the ethical line but outside state declared emergencies it's what the system encourages. And to be honest it's somewhat predictable given how many Americans (us) are fine with artificially deflating the price of goods by constantly shopping at places like Wally World. It's become almost an American sport to always find the best deal. That rubber band was bound to snap back the other direction under last year's unusual conditions: pandemic affecting market, doomsday hoarding, massive spike in new gun sales to new demographics, etc. This is how unfettered capitalism works and for the most part there aren't many measures in place from those who sell ammunition from cutting losses elsewhere by finding the upper limit of prices will pay for a commodity in extremely short supply. And people are paying for it and I doubt the upper price limit has been found yet. And it's driving odd behavior like auto parts stores selling ammo now. Yay!

*Edited for idiotic use of "supply side economics"


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I was in a Rogers store, and a Academy Sports and Outdoors store yesterday in Liberty Missouri just checking them out. Roger's had an incredible amount of shotgun ammo, but I noticed it was pretty pricey for shotgun ammo. Academy had quite a bit of ammo at about what you would pay at Sportsmans, Cal Ranch or the like. I was also in a Scheels in Omaha a couple days ago. They had a ton of ammo. Was actually shocking... I asked an employee about it, and he said they'd just gotten a huge shipment that day and it had been pretty barren before then. I don't need any so no purchases there. Just looking out of curiosity. 

I'm with Critter though, I don't see prices going down.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If you wanna blame somebody, blame billy bob and cletus for treating ammo like it's oxygen and thinking they have to buy every last round they come across for the upcoming civil war or the dust up with the gubmint or whatever fantastical reason their simple minds think they need a bunker full of ammo for.


Agreed. My first thought when coming across this thread was that we'd need to boycott ourselves because of the stampede to buy "one more box/case/whatever" every time some talking head on MSNBC mentions gun control or Uncle DeVerl goes off on Facebook on the general subject.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's the most simple aspect of economics!! "Supply and Demand". 

I agree with Critter that prices wont come down much if at all. Supply may increase a little, but, we (well, some) have been "conditioned" to paying the current price, and it wont drop much at all. As long as "panic buyers" continue to buy, and hoarders continue their scheme, it's not going to change that much.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

With the push to increase the federal minimum wage to $15, *all* prices will go up on everything.

I stopped in at my local SW yesterday and picked up a box of Fed 20 gauge turkey loads. 10 in a box for $15. Last time I bought that same box 10 years ago I think I paid somehwere around 0.85 per round. Now they're $1.50 per round. Seems reasonable for something you will shoot once or twice a year, so it should last another 5 years or so.

My go to store is usually the local SW or Midway. Have nothing but good to say about Midway.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shaner

Don't forget about the $9 2x4's and $48 cdx sheeting. 

There is plenty of gouging going on in all types of businesses.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

OPEC is the biggest gouger out there. I wish I could boycott oil.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> OPEC is the biggest gouger out there. I wish I could boycott oil.


Federal and state fuel taxes don't help either...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Federal and state fuel taxes don't help either...


I don’t mind those because you know what you’re getting. I basically consider those user taxes. It does seem like they are getting a bit extreme, however.

What really sticks in my craw is last April OPEC gets together and determines they will all agree to reduce oil production so the world would take it in the shorts this year as prices skyrocket. Its collusion at its finest. It’s been funny to see Biden take the blame in some circles when all you have to do is Google this and you will see OPEC and the oil produces saying over a year ago exactly what they were going to do and what the result to us as the consumer will be. Plenty of articles back then with all the quotes and plans for anyone wanting to read them.

Sorry, off topic. Just got me fired up over collusion and gouging. Back to ammo- yes, prices will remain higher than they were before the ammo shortages started. But as has been widely stated multiple times by others above, if WE would stop buying up every box as soon as it hits the shelves, prices wouldn’t keep going up.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Back to ammo- yes, prices will remain higher than they were before the ammo shortages started. But as has been widely stated multiple times by others above, if WE would stop buying up every box as soon as it hits the shelves, prices wouldn’t keep going up.


The recreational shooters are the ones "suffering" the most, and those who recently bought a new rifle and scope.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

"Fear mongering liberals and simple-minded conservatives. Is there a better combination than that?" - some ammo manufacturer probably


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll give my money to any store that will sell me 20ga. shotgun ammo for bird season. I don't like holding grudges. It takes too much mental energy to remember who I hate and why.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I'll give my money to any store that will sell me 20ga. shotgun ammo for bird season. I don't like holding grudges. It takes too much mental energy to remember who I hate and why.


Boycotts for this stuff with me only work as long as there are other options. It’s not so much of a boycott as just taking my business elsewhere. If a business doesn’t value me as a customer, I likely will not value them as a business. Some places still believe in a positive customer experience. I choose to reward those places when I can.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Boycotts for this stuff with me only work as long as there are other options. It’s not so much of a boycott as just taking my business elsewhere. If a business doesn’t value me as a customer, I likely will not value them as a business. Some places still believe in a positive customer experience. I choose to reward those places when I can.


So much for SW then, or whatever they call themselves now. Even Cabela's under the same new owners, (Bass Pro, American whatever group) no longer has a "lifetime guarantee" on the Cabela's brand or ANY of the products sold in the stores. In reality....Cabela's is no more, even when the name is still on the building and items are still sold with the Cabela's label. I guess it's whos lifetime, the product or the business name.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem that I see with Cabela's Bass Pro is that they didn't change the name of the store so they planned on keeping the name Cabela's but doing away with everything that Cabela's stood for as far as warranty and the quality of their products. 
When I called Cabela's customer service about a pair of boots that I have that have some stitching coming undone and they told me that I would have to send the boots to a "assessment" center to see if they would fall under their new warranty. I asked them about the lifetime unconditional warranty that they had a year before when I purchased them and they just blew me off. I have only been into a Cabela's one time since and saw all of the higher quality Cabela's brand gone and replaced by Bass Pro Red Head cheap merchandise. I then decided to take my business elsewhere. 

I just hope that they don't screw up Sportsman's the same way but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

No worries, they are in the process of screwing up SW as fast as they can.

As for warranties, few companies can afford "unlimited lifetime" warranties. Too much abuse. But you can still have good customer service.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no problem with manufacturers doing away with a unconditional warranty, but when a store sells a product with one and the store is sold but maintains the same store name then that warranty should follow.

If Bass Pro doesn't want to do business like Cabela's did then they should of changed the name of Cabela's to Bass Pro 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really wont boycott anyone over this... but I will gladly throw my $$ at whoever gets components back in stock first, for reasonable prices.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What's a "reasonable" price anymore? Before the panic, a pound of powder (Ramshot) was averaging $23. Now its at a $10-$15 increase. I can only imagine what primers will be going for. I'd guess $8 average for 100.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> What's a "reasonable" price anymore? Before the panic, a pound of powder (Ramshot) was averaging $23. Now its at a $10-$15 increase. I can only imagine what primers will be going for. I'd guess $8 average for 100.


We are going to see another one of those "new normals" when it comes to bullets and components. Just like everything else going forward. All about this GD "new normal".


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Burned up most of my remaining Pyrodex in my sons smokepole this weekend, I started looking around for more... most places laughed at me. I then found Scheels has it in stock, and for what appears to be pre-run prices. So I bought a bottle online and will pick it up when I can run up there. I may buy a 2nd bottle while I'm there.

I had some pretty disappointing BH209 results over the weekend. I keep wasting time and $$$ trying to get it working, next time out I'm going to try my old standard Pyro load and if its as good as it used to be, I'll just stick with that and sell off my remaining unopened BH209 bottle. I wouldnt have to worry about finding more 209M primers either... lol

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I ordered some Musket Nipples on line after finding caps locally. I'm thinking I'll try and use the T/C .54 Black Mountain Magnum this deer hunt. The last time I shot it, was on a GS ML Elk hunt about 10-12 years ago. Put the smack down on a bull at 80 yards and it dropped him on his ars!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I ordered some Musket Nipples on line after finding caps locally. I'm thinking I'll try and use the T/C .54 Black Mountain Magnum this deer hunt. The last time I shot it, was on a GS ML Elk hunt about 10-12 years ago. Put the smack down on a bull at 80 yards and it dropped him on his ars!


Cool. 

I always used that rifle as an example when people would try and argue to ban inlines in favor of "traditional" type guns. Its a Sidelock, flame channel made for pellets, fiber optic sights, fast twist sabot barrel... the list goes on. Its a great gun, no mistake... but its clearly an example of how technology has benefitted all muzzleloader rifle types.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My load for that was 90gr. 777 FFF and I think the bullet was a buffalo bullet. Something like 435gr. ?? Been a while, I'll have to look at the bullets I have for it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have some Buffalo bullets I used to shoot out of my Hawken back in the 80's and into the 90's. 
Used 100 grains of Pyrodex. Worked great. 
If......you hit a deer, it knocked them over for sure. 
They were an upgrade from the old round ball and patch. I killed 10 bucks with the 'ol Hawken. 
Haven't shot it for a long time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a partial box of Buffalo Bullets, 270gr "Ball-ets". They were super accurate, its sad they were discontinued. Track of the wolf was the last one to carry them. 

I've kept the remaining rounds as I'd really like to get a mold made either machined, or even a mold casting. If Utah ever went back to banning sabots (they did once) and requiring full bore conicals like CO, thats the round I'll shoot. They shot remarkably good out of a slow twist hawkin, but of course even better out of a faster twist.

They quit making those things 22 years ago. If I ever get one of those small hobby lathes, thats the first thing I'm going to make. A steel mold in the design of that old Ball-et so I can cast a few hundred more.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago when I bought my 54 caliber TC Renegade I bought a mold for the TC 430 grain maxi ball. I cast them out of pure lead shot and found that they were deadly on both elk and deer. My load was 90 grains of Pyrodex. 

I never did have a pass through on a elk but on deer it usually took out half of the ribs on the off side.

It's sad that there is so little for 54 calibers out there anymore. I might have to pull that rifle out of the safe for my Utah muzzle loader hunt this year.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The muzzy I own is a 54 caliber. My dad bought them back when Colorado required 54 for elk and we thought if we ever muzzy elk hunted in CO we’d need them. Critter, you’re right. Not a lot out there for them these days. They used to be a lot more common.

I haven’t shot it in 19+ years. I used my brother’s gun to kill my last muzzy deer, but even that was 12-15 years ago.

The other threads on CVA blemishes nearly got me to pull the trigger like three times. Then I remember I don’t muzzy hunt anymore and stop myself from doing it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A little secret about the muzzy hunt is that it is a lot nicer than the general rifle hunt. Better weather, the animals are not as spooked, and a lot less hunters.



Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My 1993 Knight is a 54 caliber. Have used it for years and have taken deer and elk with it. I took my buck with it last year. Was a pretty decent buck.  
I did buy a 50 cal Accura in February. Will probably use it going forward. But have an early rifle tag for this year. Guess I could use it for that. 
I also have a 45 cal White. That was a great shooter till it spent the winter in my trailer for a heavy snow year that my trailer spent on the mountain. 
Rusted the action out on the White. Broke my heart. 
Wasn't good for the trailer either. Even going in a couple of times to shovel it off.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If I ever get one of those small hobby lathes, thats the first thing I'm going to make.

Just a couple weeks ago I sold the old manual lathe my Dad used for gunsmithing. I had full intensions of learning the craft for the old lathe, but after sitting in the garage under plastic and oil, I sold it. Moved it around to many times in 20 years to justify keeping it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was cleaning up some smokepoles from the past weekend, found my box of Buffalo Bullets. These were the bomb, really accurate and fast. Great for deer. For elk I'd use the heavier rounds critter used. Man I wish I had more of these.

I put two on it so you can see the profile. I should have got out another to show the base, they have a hollow skirt so they are front heavy which really improves accuracy and reduces tumbling.










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My problem was that here in Colorado was that both deer and elk muzzle loader hunts went on at the same time. And when they started them you pretty much needed 1 point to draw a elk or a deer tag so you could hunt deer one year and then elk the next year if you worked it right. But some years you could draw both tags. 

I actually liked shooting deer with round balls and a patch but if you had both tags then you needed the heaver maxi balls for the elk. I have no doubt that I could of killed a few of the elk that I did with a muzzle loader with a round ball but I never wanted to risk it and always went with the maxi ball. Then I just decided to shoot the maxi balls at both deer and elk.

I could be wrong but I think that Lyman just may make a mold for those Buffalo Bullets, or at least they may of a few years ago


----------



## FeartheTurtle (Mar 8, 2021)

Bought a box of .300 RUM Trophy Grade at Gunnies in Orem last week for $72.00 (seemed like a lot) and then ran over to Al's in the mall. They wanted $89.00. Won't be giving them any more of my business any time soon.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Was cleaning up some smokepoles from the past weekend, found my box of Buffalo Bullets. These were the bomb, really accurate and fast. Great for deer. For elk I'd use the heavier rounds critter used. Man I wish I had more of these.
> 
> I put two on it so you can see the profile. I should have got out another to show the base, they have a hollow skirt so they are front heavy which really improves accuracy and reduces tumbling.
> 
> ...


I dug out my old ammo after reading this thread.
My old box that I thought was buffalo bullets was actually a pack of maxi balls. I guess after all those years the old memory starts to go.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that you can still buy those TC 50 caliber maxi balls. At least I did purchase some 6 years ago.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wont go back to Cafe Rio in Ft Union.

they never get my order right for take out


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> I believe that you can still buy those TC 50 caliber maxi balls. At least I did purchase some 6 years ago.


I like it.. Add the Tooele Cafe Rio to that list as well!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Growing up my brother and I always shot the Thompson Center maxi hunters out of our .50 cal muzzleloaders. They were $10 for a box of 20. Last time I saw them at Sportsman's that same pack of 20 was now $24! I think this was even before we got into the current ammo freak out too! I also, did some hunting with my dad's old .54 caliber Knight and used the 425 grain Hornady Great Plains bullet. They stayed cheap for a long time, but I bet even they are ridiculous now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have around 200 lbs of pure lead so I just cast my own Maxi Balls in the Thompson Center mold for my .54. You save a lot of money that way.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just did a little google search because I was curious to see how much the hornady great plains bullets were going for now. Apparently Hornady discontinued them a couple years ago. Well darn.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lyman makes a number of molds for different calibers and bullet designs. The molds cost quite a bit now but it is enjoyable casting your own bullet and shooting a animal with it. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

If they don’t raise the price of their ammo, you buy up all the stock and sell it at the new market rate scalping a lot of money.


----------

